
SpaceX: CRS-10 Hosted webcast - manaskarekar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5bG37hzwqk
======
cletusw
HOLD, HOLD, HOLD. Next attempt 9:38 a.m. EST on Sunday, February 19.

~~~
cletusw
Investigating strange behavior of the Thrust Vector Control system on the
second stage.

